# Slingshot Pouch Templates



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

*File Name*: Slingshot Pouch Templates

*File Submitter*: sduncan91</p >

*File Submitted*: 04 Dec 2012

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

Here is a selection of different sized templates for cutting leather slingshot pouches. I had a lot of trouble finding templates when I started making my own pouches, so I thought some people might find these helpful. They are very simple designs, but they should all be perfectly symmetrical and centred.

Note that most of these pouches have very small holes for the bands (4mm). The red lines on the pouches indicate what I've called "extensions" of the hole. You can cut along these red lines with a Stanley knife (or similar tool) to make a slit which runs into the hole, and this will allow you to fit bands through. This allows the attachment of wide bands, but without removing too much leather. You can of course skip this step and simply punch larger holes if you prefer.

I have provided both rounded and rectangular versions of each design. Simply cut around the circles for rounded edges similar to Rayshot's Supersure line.

If you would like one of these templates made to a different set of specifications but you are unsure of how to make one, feel free to message me with the specs you're looking for and I'll be happy to make one for you.

Sean

Click here to download this file


----------

